# power supply



## buck71usa (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok to set the scenario im expanding my layout and adding about 40ft of table. so after some buying i have ended up with a digitrax dcs 200, db 150 and a db 200. going by digitrax recommendations i should get 2 ps2012s to power the command station and boosters. doing the math on that that means spending about $300. i like many can't justify that in my head. so after alot of research and lots of conversations with NIMT i found a solution. the ps2012 set on ho scale puts out 18v for a max of 15amps but with the equipment i purchased im @ 21amps hence why i need 2. i found a power supply that puts out 18v with a load of 30amps its called the imax efuel. i figured why not try it was $120 shipped to my door. after receiving it i hooked it up added inline automotive fuses to the lines running to the boosters and i tell u what i can't be happier! the thing works like a charm and only a 1/3 of the price if i would have went with the digitrax ps2012. plus i now have the option of adding more boosters without having to buy another power supply. just thought i would share this for anyone else that might be having the same dilemma.


----------

